# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [Debutant(e)]envoyer un mail en jsp

## SegmentationFault

bonjour,

svp, est ce qu'il y a une fonction equivalente a mail() de php en jsp.
une fonction qui envoi un message a un adresse mail, les deux passs en parametre.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide



[Modr par Didier]
Ajout de tag dans le titre
Lire les rgles du forum : Rgles du forum Java

----------


## lunatix

google -> javamail (j'ai de la chance)

----------


## SegmentationFault

merci pour l'aide, j'ai bien fait ce qu'ils faut (bein je crois), mais depuis ce matin j'ai le meme prob:

Properties props = System.getProperties();
Session session = Session.getInstance(props);


```

```

svp, est ce que quelqu'un a une ide du defaut de ce code?

merci enormement

----------


## knotty

il te faut l'activation.jar, 

Si tu downloades javamail, normalement, c'est avec. Sinon, sur le site de Sun.

----------


## SegmentationFault

Offfffffffffffff, enfin!

en fait, activation.jar n'etait pas dans javamail que j'ai telecharg, mais il faillait que je telecharge encore un certain jaf.

je vous remercie enormement pour votre aide, je peux aller me reposer mnt une heure ou deux;-)

----------

